# Front Auto jack (Right Panel) giving Mono Sound instead of Stereo!



## Honey (Feb 23, 2018)

hi guys,
im using Z170 Gaming pro by ASUS, it have Realtek ALC 1150, not sure,
im on latest drivers, realtek 8836
right now im getting issue, when i try to inject 3.5mm jack to right jack port and selected as front auto speakers,
i get mono sounds, but i get stereo if i put jack to left front panel jack,
how to fix it?


----------



## R00kie (Feb 23, 2018)

one is for a microphone and the other is for headphones, nothing's broken


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2018)

You should only be getting sound out of one of the jacks, not both.  It sounds to me like you have the front audio header wired incorrectly.


----------



## Honey (Feb 23, 2018)

Its a feature to add subwoofer, 
When I inject at right port, i get 7 options, like mic,line in,rear speaker, front speaker, subwoofer,etc
I always select front speaker.
I perfectly knew that I was getting stereo music, but dont know why its not working..


gdallsk said:


> one is for a microphone and the other is for headphones, nothing's broken





newtekie1 said:


> You should only be getting sound out of one of the jacks, not both.  It sounds to me like you have the front audio header wired incorrectly.


----------

